# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  زامبروتا قريب من الإنضمام الى الروسينيري في يناير

## غسان

*
لاعب خط دفاع نادي برشلونة الإسباني و نجم نادي اليوفنتوس سابقاً جانلوكا زامبروتا و بعد أن كثرت الأنباء حول إنتقاله إلى الروسيينري ، فـ على ما يبدو بـ أن نادي ميلان الإيطالي حالياً قريب جداً من النجاح بـ ضم اللاعب الإيطالي الدولي جانلوكا زامبروتا فـ الروسينيري يتمنى أن يكون لديه الجناح البديل لـ يانكوفليسكي المصاب ، و حالياً في الإنتقالات الشتوية قد يكون إنتقال اللاعب الإيطالي زامبروتا متواجد ضمن هذه المرحلة كما إن نادي برشلونة الإسباني بـ دوره قد اقترب من الحصول على لاعبين بدلاء جيدين ، و يبدو بـ أن الميلان هو الوحيد في صفقة الظهير الأيمن الشهير جانلوكا زامبروتا و هو على أتم الإستعداد لـ جلبه إلى الميلانو .*

----------

